
Why I Left Gulp and Grunt for Npm Scripts - pritambarhate
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/why-i-left-gulp-and-grunt-for-npm-scripts-3d6853dd22b8#.vxybgijba
======
tptee
The move to npm scripts is such a regressive fashion choice in the frontend
world. Which of the following sounds better?

\- Write your build with the full power of the language you use everyday and
orchestrate it with a thin layer like Gulp \- Write uncommented (and
uncomment-able) bash scripts where parallelism, streaming, and cross-platform
compatibility require nontrivial effort

Gulp isn't as complicated as some have insinuated. You don't even need to use
Gulp plugins if that's a concern–it's just Node!

I'd much rather write Javascript to build Javascript than memorize CLI
arguments and break all of my scripts on Windows.

I will say that the best part of npm scripts is that they're not Grunt :)

~~~
pauldotknopf
Exactly, you can treat Gulp like the a pure make system, and do whatever you
want in each target.

------
pauldotknopf
There is a large amount of stuff to know before you can develop and debug the
piping stuff in gulp, I grant you that.

But, what are you going to wind up using in npm scripts for your resource
compiling? Webpack? Browserify?

Why not put that all into a gulp file? Gulp files are great for non-piping-
streaming tasks. It has great support for chaining tasks and making tasks
dependent upon others.

What benefit do I get by actually moving to npm scripts, that I couldn't have
in a gulp file?

~~~
nallerooth
As he states in the article: sometimes gulp plugins are not updated to support
new versions of libraries, resulting in developers being stuck on old versions
of tools. There's also a risk that the plugin contains bugs, in which case you
can either fix them yourself or wait for the plugin maintainer(s) to do it.
Both of those alternatives takes time, energy and focus from your main
project, which makes it a good thing to avoid if possible.

~~~
pauldotknopf
But my point is that you can use gulp only (no plugins), and throw your npm
scripts into gulp tasks.

Where is the risk there?

